# My review of the VMax



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I have been shooting the VMax bullets out of my 22-250 and have been very happy with them at times and not so much at times. I have tried both the 40 gr and the 50 gr bullets. I was very happy with accuracy out of both weights and if you want to blow up small animals they are very very fun haha. On coyotes however I have a mixed opinion. If I made a really good front on chest shot or a good broadside shot the worked awsome. However if I hit any bones it was not pretty. I shot two coyotes when I called in a double and hit both coyotes in the shoulder at 150 and 200 yards. Both coyotes required a follow up shot. The one coyote was running away from me and I shot him in the back of the head. I loaded him in the truck and when I got to my next calling sight he was sitting up in the back of my truck. After pulling him out and shooting him again I found that my bullet went into the skin behind his ear and just peeled the skin off the skull and knocking him out cold. It made a skratch on the skull but did not go in. I took my girlfriend out hunting the other day and she spine shot a coyote. He was still alive so I tried to put one into him to finish him off. It splashed once again and I had to shoot him in the head to do the job.

So far I have found that If Im calling coyotes and I am going to have time to make a good well placed shot every time they VMax worked awsome. However I well be switching to something else that is a little more forgiving as sometimes I have to shoot dogs as they are running away. 
I well try and take some picture of the coyotes I have shot with the V Max and get them posted.

Feel free to post your experiances with this bullet.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I also forgot to say that I did have the bullets going pretty fast out of a 22-250. It is possible that you may have different results with a slower bullet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try slowing them down a little. Sometimes the speed is just to fast and when it its bone they explode to easily. A tougher constructed bullet would also work but if you have quite a few of these left it would be worth it to slow the a bit so as not to have any more surprises.It may alter your trajectory a bit depending on how much you back off. How fast are you pushing them?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah I may turn them down a bit the next tim I load. At close range where I can really pick my shots I loved the 40gr.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting. I shoot the 55 gr. moly coated out of my .22-250 and have never had any problems. Think I will stay away from the 40's!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My experience with my 50 grain Vmax's in 223 has been very positive. Bobcat, raccoon, coyote you name it. If I connect, they make them real dead. No spinning, no twitching, nothing. When picked up, most sound like a bag of marbles. I've been really happy with them.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Also worth noting, I haven't had a 50 grain vmax come out yet either. They go in, do a number on the heart and lungs instantly, and that's it.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah Im thinking that these bullets prob work best at .223 speeds or if you want to use them in 22-250 you may have to slow them down. I may slow them down a bit but I don't have a pile of 50gr left and the 40's still work great at close range so sometimes when Im calling Ill load a 40 gr in the chamber and then put a different load behind it. Ill use the 40 if they give me a good shot and if not I only have to cycle the bolt and my long range load is ready to go. Plus the 40's work great for shooting skunks and whatever else.


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

Why not just load the 60's at 3550-3700fps and and be done with it?
I have had AMAZING luck with a bolt gun and the 60 grainers. As with everything YMMV.
B&S


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

well Im glad to hear you guys are all having good luck with the VMax. The only bonus about not being happy with these bullets is I can now load up something new and try that out haha. Now im going to have to drag myself to my dealer and pick up a box of something new and start loading again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I normally end up trying several different bullets even after finding one that works well. I'm always looking for something better or at least as good and cheaper.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My accuratcy on paper has proven to be more accurate with the v-max giving me tighter groups. As of yet I have not taken anything with the v-max bullet but paper. I got a buku of sps rounds cheap that I am shooting and saving brass from. They give me a shoot group of about 3/4 to 1 in @ 100yd where the v-max reloads was around 1/2 in or less with my better test loads. Now the sps rounds do exit sometimes pretty violently leaving a good exit wound. This is out of my r-15 with 18in barrel which shoots a little slower than most 223 using longer barrels.. May try the v-max after Christmas as I will be after the dogs hot and heavy for 2 weeks. I let you know what happens.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I well also add that I still have not given up on the little 40 gr VMax because of the fact that my edge loves them. half inch groups at a hundred yards.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been really happy with my v-max 40s and 50s, from both .223 and 22-250. I have never needed to have a follow up, and yes, when they hit bone its not good.. All my 250 loads are 3700 fps. Like I said couldnt be more happy. But I have yet to load 40s for the 250. I just dont want to get to the 4000 range.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WHY ??


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I like my bore lol. Keeping around that 3700 range im happy. I dont need 4200 of speed!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Whatever it hits won't know the difference.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

lol thats right so i guess if they can outrun 3700 fps, ill jump up in speed....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And pray for crossing shots ! lol


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Im not really all that woried about speed either but the load that seems to shoot best in my rifle is a fast one. that is another bonus to also haveing a 300 dollar rifle like the edge. even if I get 5 years or so out of it I can go by another.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Man, even 300 is a investment. I dont like loosing coin. Im hoping my guns will out last my great great grandkids!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would like mine to last to but I also like getting to buy new guns to haha.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm all for buying new ones and still having the old around also. Just don't let the wife near when the safe door is open.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I want these i have and the new one i plane on buying in a few weeks lol....
Still looking at the Ruger Hawkeye .243 tacticals, I think there sweet, and I really think i need one lol...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that you need one also SMY, in fact I'm not sure how you are surviving without it. BUY IT.....BUY IT NOW.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Youngdon, do you use vmax for your .243 and if so what grain, and do you like the results?


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

I do agree with you as far as the edge. I've got the Savage Edge in 22-250 and it shoots around 4000fps and I shoot 55gr and have a great grouping at 100 yds. *** far as putting things down, It is easy putting raccoons and possums down at 200-300yds no problem. Gonna buy myself a semi auto in .223 though and probably use that more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Youngdon, do you use vmax for your .243 and if so what grain, and do you like the results?


I have both the 58 and 87gr in my inventory but have not found anything to outshoot the 55 and 80 gr Noslers though.....yet. I;ve still got a few different loads to try though.
As far as performance on coyotes goes, I have no reason to expect anything but DRT.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bgfireguy said:


> I do agree with you as far as the edge. I've got the Savage Edge in 22-250 and it shoots around 4000fps and I shoot 55gr and have a great grouping at 100 yds. *** far as putting things down, It is easy putting raccoons and possums down at 200-300yds no problem. Gonna buy myself a semi auto in .223 though and probably use that more.


When you say .223 semi auto are you refering to an AR style ?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Slow it down, good advise from Don. I tried running a 223WSSM (thats Winchester Super Short Magnum or better known as speed of light) at the top end and with a poly tip bullet such as Blitzking or V-max, it just blew a big hunk of coyote off and the rest of the critter just kept going. OK, maybe with a slight limp or dragging his-self, but mobile just the same. I switched to a tougher bullet (Sierra Gameking BTHP) in the same weight and he don't get up. Sadly, it tore the heck outta Jed Coyote. Gruesome! I slowed it down to 22-250 speed and saved on the mess. Speed isn't everything. I may as well be shooting a 22-250 as a light-saber, the hot-rod isn't any better. Slow it down, keep the accuracy, save the gruesome mess for prairie rats.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Poe you riding around with half killed coyotes I had the biggest laugh when i read your story, reminds me of the video on you tube where the guy is carrying the yote he just shot and it starts moving and his freinds had to tell him it was alive, he quickly threw it down like he was scared of it. Thanks for the review think im gonna test out some soft points


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

yes don sorry for the late post but yes an ar style semi-auto. gonna be buying me the lower half here in about a month so i gotta start scouring the forums for advice on what company to go with. Leaning towards rock river cause my brother in law has one of their elite operator series and i love it. wish i had the money to get an r-15 like what ebbs has got but its a pipe dream for now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was hoping you weren't talking about a mini14, they always fire but are not very accurate, IMO.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I agree I may have more luck with the V Max if I slowed them down but I got a load worked up for some 50 gr Bergers and they are pretty sweet. Everything I hit with them was dead right there and no exit. Well I did have one come out of a neck at about 10 yards but thats going to happen at that range. Plus they are super accurate.


----------



## Chicken_Grease (Nov 30, 2011)

I haven't shot a coyote with the load yet, but I like the accuracy results of the 55gr Sierra Gameking out of a 223. A bit tougher than their varminter and blitzking bullets. I'm assuming the bullet will do fine if they perform as well on coyotes as the 150gr Gameking from a 300 Win Mag.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Chicken_Grease.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is the damage of a 50grn vmax out of a 223. There was a 20 caliber hole on the hide and this inside without and exit on any dog and they were shot at 25, 28 and 55 yards. I personally am sticking with them.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

good shooting. Im glad you are having good luck with them. I think if I was going to try them again I think I would try and slow them down a bit. I have however been having such good luck with the bergers that I dont see any reason to switch. I have also been shooting some of the white box 45 gr hollow points just so I could get some new brass and I have been very pleased with these shells.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

i hear ya, stick with whats working!!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I got some 58 gr Vmax bullets loaded up for the .243 I hope to take it out sometime and see how they work in that. With them being so exsplosive Im hoping to get no exit. I have been getting good results with the ballistic tips but I thought I would give the Vmax a try.


----------



## misterbill102547 (Feb 25, 2010)

try 50gr nosler Bt, they outshoot vmax, 50gr vmax keyholes out of my rem.788, my load is 36grs. IMR [email protected], 1/2" groups allday long, i`ve one shot killed more bucks then i can remember plus rabbitts,coyotes,crows etc. this load is a killer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Which caliber are you listing data for Mrbill102547 ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

poe said:


> I got some 58 gr Vmax bullets loaded up for the .243 I hope to take it out sometime and see how they work in that. With them being so exsplosive Im hoping to get no exit. I have been getting good results with the ballistic tips but I thought I would give the Vmax a try.


Let me know what happens, Im shooting the same set-up and have yet to connect with my new rifle SIGH (havent hunted hardly any) Also Im shooting factory Hornadys at 3750fps--so maybe that might be on the fast side --dont know yet.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had good luck with the silvertips so im assuming Ill get pretty much the same results I just want to give the Vmax a try. Im sure that a 50 gr ballistic tip would work for deer but it would prob be my last choice. I would rather go with a better penitrating bullet. Ill let you know how the Vmax works in my .243 when I get a chance.


----------



## Bucksnbolders (Dec 23, 2011)

In my opinion, a perfect bullet has never existed. Any bullet that preforms perfect @100 yds. will be lacking performance/expansion @600 due to reduced velocity. I have found however the Hornady hollow point to be somewhat less expansive than the V-max and the sierra hollow point to be less expansive than the Hornady hollow point as a general rule, then we can move into different categories of bullet all the way up to the full metal jacket. We should always remember { shot placement } is paramount to all other things. If you have found the perfect bullet for that 300 yd. shot and a coyote sneaks in to 30 yds. don't shoot him directly in the shoulder or you will have excessive expansion. Finding the proper bullet for the velocity that we choose to shoot at the range we make most of our shots is half the fun.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

poe said:


> good shooting. Im glad you are having good luck with them. I think if I was going to try them again I think I would try and slow them down a bit. I have however been having such good luck with the bergers that I dont see any reason to switch. I have also been shooting some of the white box 45 gr hollow points just so I could get some new brass and I have been very pleased with these shells.


Same strategy here, Poe. Assuming you're talking about the Winchester whitebox, I have mine sighted about 3" high at 100 yards and I just hold dead-on out to 300. Haven't tried any shots further than that, but they really do a number on dogs and it's a cheap way to shoot while saving up brass to reload. We get 40 rounds for about $28-$29 here.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont know the exact drop with the 45gr white box bullets but I have range a disker blade at around 700 yards with mine. It took a few shots but I got it a couple times. Now that I have started using HP bullets for coyotes I dont think I will ever go back to a plastic tiped bullet.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried the 60gr Vmax on coyotes. Im looking for a better bullet for my .223 with 1in 9 twist so I would like to try some of the bigger bullets however I also need them to still be easy on hides.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I like to reload mine to shoot a little slower....I usually go "middle of the bed" on my powder charge.. This just works for me & it's all just personal preference...


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I got a chance to go out and take some shots with my .243 and the 58gr Vmax and on paper was not very impressed. so far I have been getting better accuracy with the 55gr ballistic silvertips. Still havent had a chance to go to town and get some Vmax to try in my .223. Still cant decide what to try first the 55gr or the 60gr in my savage model 10pred with 1in9twist. I have only been able to get just over a inch groups so far with the 53gr sierra HPmatch bullets. My average is probably closer to 1.5. Im hoping a bigger bullet will give me better results. Since I had such good luck with the 50gr berger I wonder how the 55 or 60gr berger would work at the .223 speeds.


----------

